# Super small powerhead



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey adam

Many people have used this one. Here's a link to a DIY thread and the "powerhead" thread from petco.

http://www.petco.com/product/13796/...-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

hope that helps.


----------



## Felf808 (Jan 22, 2008)

The smallest powerhead/pump I've found/purchased was on ebay. Search under "mini fountain pump" a seller named curlybruin is currently selling the same one but I'm not sure you'd make a reactor out of it. Regardless, they're very small, adjustable, and still strong


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Azoo 180's are pretty dang small. That's what I'm currently using to diffuse co2 into my 29g, and before that it was used in my 10g. When I first opened the box I was like "that's it?". Got it from Foster and Smith (as a part of a large order) for ~$10. They are about 2" x 1" x 1" from eyeballing it.


----------



## AdamP. (Sep 30, 2005)

*thanks!*

Thanks for the help everybody!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Hydor pico. Several sizes available.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Here ya go


Adjustable flow and everything, these things kick butt! 
Ive got atleast 2 dozen of them 


Ebay item # - 350135356539


----------

